# Pain in my little finger?



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello again, I've been playing/practising quite a lot for the last couple of month or so, over the last few weeks I've noticed  a pain in the little finger on my left hand after I've played for say 2 consecutive days. The pain isn't there when I'm playing it's the mornings after and last for a couple of days, the finger seems to almost lock up if I bend it towards the palm. The pain is around the joint nearest the knuckle if that makes sense, the main bendy bit lol. Seems like I've tweaked a tendon in there or something as the pain eases as the day progresses and I can move it very freely after a couple of hours.  So, am I gripping the club too tightly? I do feel I am but I'm unsure exactly what pressure to apply. I had a lesson on Monday but he didn't comment on my grip, we mainly worked on getting my swing path correct and to be honest I never really gave it a thought.  Bit of a bugger this as the weather is great at the moment but I don't want to play again until my finger feels totally healed.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 7, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Hello again, I've been playing/practising quite a lot for the last couple of month or so, over the last few weeks I've noticed  a pain in the little finger on my left hand after I've played for say 2 consecutive days. The pain isn't there when I'm playing it's the mornings after and last for a couple of days, the finger seems to almost lock up if I bend it towards the palm. The pain is around the joint nearest the knuckle if that makes sense, the main bendy bit lol. Seems like I've tweaked a tendon in there or something as the pain eases as the day progresses and I can move it very freely after a couple of hours.  So, am I gripping the club too tightly? I do feel I am but I'm unsure exactly what pressure to apply. I had a lesson on Monday but he didn't comment on my grip, we mainly worked on getting my swing path correct and to be honest I never really gave it a thought.  Bit of a bugger this as the weather is great at the moment but I don't want to play again until my finger feels totally healed.
		
Click to expand...

If you're concerned about it, I would seek the opinion of your GP or a sports physio to see exactly what's going on.

You can only get so much information on a forum and some of it may not be relivent.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not going to the docs for an achey finger lol.
Just after some advice really on grip tension etc or if anyone has come across this problem before.
Google searches only seem to turn up problems with a sore little finger on the right hand (if right handed).


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I get this every now and again. It seems to affect me more when practising rather than when I am actually playing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2013)

I get a swelling on the knuckle on my finger next to the index and it is becoming more and more sore. Think there was a thread on here recently where it was suggested it could be the onset of arthritis. I'm a little concerned about it and wondered if anyone knew how it is treated these days (know there isn't a cure) and if it will impact the golf


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 8, 2013)

I had pain in my right little finger when trying different grips. varden, overlap etc. ive always drifted back to the baseball grip


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I've read it's something called Trigger Finger or something, an inflammation of the sheath around the tendon in the fingers.
It kind of clicks a bit when I bend it, bought some strapping tape to keep it secure until I play again, also taking Ibuprofen to try and help it.

Must be due to playing too much and gripping too tightly.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Could it be your grips are too small, meaning your fingers are wrapped round more that they should be?

Your ring finger on your left hand should barely touch your palm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get a swelling on the knuckle on my finger next to the index and it is becoming more and more sore. Think there was a thread on here recently where it was suggested it could be the onset of arthritis. I'm a little concerned about it and wondered if anyone knew how it is treated these days (know there isn't a cure) and if it will impact the golf
		
Click to expand...

Nodal Osteo Arthritis - I have it, and in particular in my little finger on my right hand so golf makes it worse due to the interlocking. No treatment as such rather than usual massage or anti inflammatories but I tend to just put up with it...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Could it be your grips are too small, meaning your fingers are wrapped round more that they should be?

Your ring finger on your left hand should barely touch your palm.
		
Click to expand...

Never thought of that mate, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2013)

Aaargh, went out to practice yesterday after resting it for a week. Played like absolute $hite but that's another story.
Made sure my grip was much looser than before but my finger is as sore as buggery this morning :angry:
Kinda miffed as I was hoping to play again after work later today.


----------



## tgiv (Sep 26, 2021)

Me too.
Idiot management closed down course for 10+ weeks so did 2-a-days @ ranges nearby.
Once course reopened, left hand little finger beginning to get trigger finger.
Neighbor & friends had surgery = UGH, enough time served in those white castles thank you+ idiot county making records highs on Covid-Delta cases
Soooo
Some relief found here but not 100%
... 3 wraps under soft grips but there are some pricy but VERY soft grips to die for out there - buddy has some from GolfGalaxy
... same as sore back disks = hot whirlpools, ice gel packs, pain sprays, even Ben-Gay
... hydration, always
... avoid taking divots ... some do this with lower backswings
... avoid killing the ball like a teenager
... nude massages (her not you) ... put a star next to this one


----------



## grozlop (Jun 19, 2022)

Sorry for necro posting @HomerJSimpson just wanted to see how is your finger joint now. I have the same problem.


----------

